# Wall Mounted Heavy Bag



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Recently fitted a wall mounted heavy bag in my garage. Only use it 4 or 5 times and the brick wall is already cracking. I was expecting this but not as quick or as bad.

Has anyone got a similar set up? What mount have you used? Would a spring help? Its already a little low so I didn't really want to add one.

Thinking about reinforcing the wall or adding more stability to the mount. Any advice would be great.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Forgot to add, the bag weight is 45kg


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fitted my one with raw bolts about 4 years ago into brickwork and had no issues, used by me and son so gets lots of use.

Note

My Victorian brickwork is rendered.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

mygym said:


> Fitted my one with raw bolts about 4 years ago into brickwork and had no issues, used by me and son so gets lots of use.
> 
> Note
> 
> My Victorian brickwork is rendered.


Use the bolts which were included with the bracket, that might be the issue. They were just a screw in type, never used them before would always use an anchor type with a sleeve.

The ones I used were similar to this: http://www.screwfix.com/p/multi-fix-silver-multi-fix-bolt-multi-fix-bolts-10-x-60mm-pack-of-20/61470?kpid=61470&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%20Listing%20Ads-_-Sales%20Tracking-_-sales%20tracking%20url&kpid=61470&cm_mmc=Google-_-Shopping%20-%20Fixings%20and%20Fasteners-_-Shopping%20-%20Fixings%20and%20Fasteners&gclid=CjwKEAjw2f2hBRCdg76qqNXfkCsSJABYAycPXFD4-UG1Oh-PRYA0ZQbYfo35BKPMpEyF7taf-MCbjhoCFfPw_wcB

The bricks have already cracked from where the holes were drilling and the mortar is all cracked along that course also.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive used anchors the sleeve type and these are going nowhere .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> ive used anchors the sleeve type and these are going nowhere .


Type of brick was it? Think it might be just my garage wall is shite haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dusher said:


> Type of brick was it? Think it might be just my garage wall is shite haha


old solid ones , wall is an outside wall (bags on inside of it) place used to be an engineering unit .

you could try rawl plugging timber to wall then bracket off that


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

These raw bolts would be more suitable spread the load more.

http://m.screwfix.com/search.htm?search=raw+bolts&searchstatus=start&nbActionFormEncoding=UTF-8

Worth a try before brickwork crumbles!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> old solid ones , wall is an outside wall (bags on inside of it) place used to be an engineering unit .
> 
> you could try rawl plugging timber to wall then bracket off that


Was thinking something along those lines. Will have a think.



mygym said:


> These raw bolts would be more suitable spread the load more.
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/search.htm?search=raw+bolts&searchstatus=start&nbActionFormEncoding=UTF-8
> 
> Worth a try before brickwork crumbles!


Will use those bolts I think cheers. Going to have to move the mount to some bricks that aren't falling the bit and fill and paint the old holes.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

dusher said:


> Was thinking something along those lines. Will have a think.
> 
> Will use those bolts I think cheers. Going to have to move the mount to some bricks that aren't falling the bit and fill and paint the old holes.


The bolts will be a bigger diameter so may not need to move unless bricks to far gone already


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Could always try a chemical anchor system, that would bond bricks and would never fall out.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dusher said:


> Type of brick was it? Think it might be just my garage wall is shite haha


Drop a pic here and I'll advise.

I am guessing that due to the wall height, there isn't enough load above it to compress the bricks/mortar.

Do you have a plasterboard ceiling?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Drop a pic here and I'll advise.
> 
> I am guessing that due to the wall height, there isn't enough load above it to compress the bricks/mortar.
> 
> Do you have a plasterboard ceiling?


Will do mate, that sounds about right to be honest. Its about 4 courses from the top I think. Ill get a pic


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

dusher said:


> Will do mate, that sounds about right to be honest. Its about 4 courses from the top I think. Ill get a pic


If only 4 courses from top then that's your problem, different fixings won't help


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

mygym said:


> If only 4 courses from top then that's your problem, different fixings won't help


Was planning on having a plate welded to the mounts to even the load out a bit. Maybe fit a rubber gasket behind it to try stop the vibrations. Think that may help?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Walls **** so diesbt matter how you fix it - forget the bolts, get a large thick sheet of ply board, screw that to the wall in as many places as you can, then screw the bag bracket to that ply

That was you've spread the area across the ply, not across the brackets area.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> Walls **** so diesbt matter how you fix it - forget the bolts, get a large thick sheet of ply board, screw that to the wall in as many places as you can, then screw the bag bracket to that ply
> 
> That was you've spread the area across the ply, not across the brackets area.


I can't see this working to be honest.

I'd look at mounting it from the joists/roof trusses but keep it close to the wall rather than in the middle of the roof. I'd run a bit of 4x2 across 3 rafters or so.


----------

